# 8 month old puppy deliberately Disobeys



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

So I have this 8 month old puppy, I have a car port in my yard that I didn't want him to get to so I installed a 4 foot high chain link fence around the perimeter of the car port. The dog now climbs over the fence to get access to the car port, I have been trying for over 2 months now to train him not to go over but he only does it when he know everybody has left the house. I am almost at the point of getting rid of him as he is very sneaky and stubborn. Any tips or tricks ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Either add height to the fence or install a roller bar on top.A roller bar is a length of pvc pipe inside of a larger pvc pipe.It's attached to the fence posts with a length of rope or wire that runs inside of the small pipe,so it is slippery and rolls when an animal attempts to climb over.


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

That may just be what I have to do, I was kind of hoping I could train him not to go in there as I find it rather insulting that he is doing this behind my back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't leave him outside alone where he is going to try to entertain himself?? And train him???? 4' is not a containment fence for any medium to large size breed.

Dogs do not "deliberately disobey". They just don't think like that. If you can only describe your young dog as "sneaky and stubborn" then I would advise calling a rescue and letting them rehome him.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Does your puppy have his own shelter to go into when you are away? Why do you think he wants into the carport so badly?


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi there, 
dogs are not people, he's not insulting you, and it is not personal. He wants in the garage (to keep warm? to feel safe? to be comfortable? to explore? etc.) and has figured out how to do that, he has also figured out that you won't let him when you are home, so he does it when you are away--just like my cats have parties on the kitchen counter when I'm not looking.
I hope you find some fun ways to train and play with your dog so that you both can enjoy one another.
Dogma13 gave you a practical way to keep him out of the garage, but it would be also a good idea to address why he wants in so desperately, and provide him with his needs which go beyond survival and physical comfort.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

You left a puppy alone and unattended outside in your yard? For how long? And you're upset and surprised that he did something he wasn't supposed to?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is a baby or rather a young teenager. He might be trying toget in the carport for shelter.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Dogs that are properly exercised do not need yard time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr98z71 said:


> So I have this 8 month old puppy, I have a car port in my yard that I didn't want him to get to so I installed a 4 foot high chain link fence around the perimeter of the car port. The dog now climbs over the fence to get access to the car port, I have been trying for over 2 months now to train him not to go over but he only does it when he know everybody has left the house. I am almost at the point of getting rid of him as he is very sneaky and stubborn. Any tips or tricks ?


If you are already 'almost' to the point of 'getting rid of him', find him a good home that's knows GSDs. You'll be doing yourself and him a huge favor. Then look for a less intense/smart breed


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mr98z71 said:


> That may just be what I have to do, I was kind of hoping I could train him not to go in there as I find it rather insulting that he is doing this behind my back.


First, why do you think your puppy is insulting you? Why do you think it's personal? If a 5 yr old child climbed a gate to get chocolate milk from the fridge while you weren't looking, would you feel insulted?

Second, putting up a 4' fence that a GSD can easily scale is not training. It's not even good containment.

Really? If you feel this way about this dog, please find him a new home. You are insulted by him and he's sneaky and stubborn. Is there anything about him you do like? That's a serious question for you to think about. I don't need an answer.


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok for all of you saying that I should find him a new home or not leave him outside alone, he is a dog, lives outside 24/7, I've had GSD for over 20 years now (total of 3), they have never acted like my current one, I just needed some advice and or a different approach on training this dog as I've never been faced with a problem like this. I made a bold statement saying that "I was almost to the point of getting rid of him", I would never do that, I buy him $100 bags of Origen every 3 weeks, spend lots of time with him take him for walks, I am really attached to him. I asked for training advice not "who should adopt him next"!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Buying fancy dog food and having had GSDs for 20 years does not mean you understand dogs. That is the point we all trying to make. If you don't "want to get rid of him" then don't even mention the word as we cannot know how we need to interpret this. You don't sound kind or understanding towards your dog, which made me worried about him as well. So, since you decide to keep him, why don't you take him to a good class and get educated on how dogs think and learn? You will have a much better bond with him then. Please don't get offended when people give advice based on the information you gave and if is not what you wanted to hear. Luckily dogs are forgiving and at this age, you can improve him if you get the right "tools". Please continue asking questions and consider the advice you are given. Dogs are not revengeful, sneaky, jealous etc. (that's people-stuff). If you think that he is sneaky, it is because he is insecure about you in that situation based on his experience in that situation.


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Buying fancy dog food and having had GSDs for 20 years does not mean you understand dogs. That is the point we all trying to make. If you don't "want to get rid of him" then don't even mention the word as we cannot know how we need to interpret this. You don't sound kind or understanding towards your dog, which made me worried about him as well. So, since you decide to keep him, why don't you take him to a good class and get educated on how dogs think and learn? You will have a much better bond with him then. Please don't get offended when people give advice based on the information you gave and if is not what you wanted to hear. Luckily dogs are forgiving and at this age, you can improve him if you get the right "tools". Please continue asking questions and consider the advice you are given. Dogs are not revengeful, sneaky, jealous etc. (that's people-stuff). If you think that he is sneaky, it is because he is insecure about you in that situation based on his experience in that situation.


I know I don't necessarily understand dogs, that's why I'm on the forum seeking advice. I guess I have always just gotten lucky with my other dogs, I really like this one, he is very energetic, a little too much at times but he is my favourite one (besides his mischievous character). I beleive Dogs are a "Man's best friend" and will never go without a dog. I will keep trying to train him, thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

You say he is a dog so outside 24/7. Does he have a dog house or some sort of shelter outside he can go in for shade, or get out of the weather? How often are you out playing with him? A tired puppy is a good puppy, but not only tired physically, mentally exhaust him. Train train train! Every week work on a new trick with him. Taking him to a puppy class is a good idea. If you want him to be a good companion, that means you need to be a good companion as well, and that means making sure he isn't bored all the time. I have a feeling that's why he's climbing the fence, out of boredom, and he does it when you aren't there, because you don't let him do it when you are there.


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm Sure you've all been curious about who I've been talking about so here he is, his name is "Buddy"


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wags said:


> You say he is a dog so outside 24/7. Does he have a dog house or some sort of shelter outside he can go in for shade, or get out of the weather? How often are you out playing with him? A tired puppy is a good puppy, but not only tired physically, mentally exhaust him. Train train train! Every week work on a new trick with him. Taking him to a puppy class is a good idea. If you want him to be a good companion, that means you need to be a good companion as well, and that means making sure he isn't bored all the time. I have a feeling that's why he's climbing the fence, out of boredom, and he does it when you aren't there, because you don't let him do it when you are there.


I was kind of thinking the same thing, He does have a shelter, a heated shelter in fact that has a big picture window in the front of it, has carpet over 2" thick insulation, all walls are insulated, roof shingled, he is clear of any elements.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Mr98z71 said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing, He does have a shelter, a heated shelter in fact that has a big picture window in the front of it, has carpet over 2" thick insulation, all walls are insulated, roof shingled, he is clear of any elements.


Ok, then he probably isn't looking for shelter in the carport, but he is probably bored and just curious. Puppies are curious and want to get into everything and see everything. So make sure to get him tired physically AND mentally, maybe enroll him in an obedience class or two, maybe a fun one, to bond with him more?


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

I keep cardboard boxes in the car port, he's been going in there and ripping up the cardboard and chewing at whatever is in the boxes, that's why I got angry because I had quite a few sentimental items in some of those boxes. I will try and drain him more and more every day, hopefully that helps.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Save some carboard boxes you don't need. Buy him a bunch of new chew toys : antlers, nyla bones, bully sticks, kong toys. Put chew toys inside the boxes and put them in HIS space so he can shred the boxes to get his prize. Hopefully he is satisfied with some cool puzzles and toys and will leave your other stuff alone.

Sounds to me like he needs more things to do/chew on.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My immediate thought is you have a mice problem in those boxes and that noise they can hear scratching on the cardboard and the smell is making him crazy. Look in the bottom of the one's he's chewed and see & smell - look for mouse droppings or marks that look like they were wet and later dried.

Something's in those boxes or a cat has been using them for a scent post.

.


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips, I will go buy some boxes tomorrow and let him have at them, Ill see if I can't find any toys to throw in the boxes. It could also be mouse related, I will investigate further tomorrow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't buy boxes. If he decides to eat them, you'll end up with an expensive surgery. Find something appropriate for him to play with or kennel him while you are gone.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I wouldn't give him any boxes or cardboard to play with or chew. You will be sending very confusing signals and encouraging a future cardboard destruction derby. Some cardboard and boxes are ok to chew and toys - but the one's 15 feet away in the carport aren't - don't even go there. Stuff for chew toys yea, but not the same exact thing you don't want him touching.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I would get a kong, fill it with yogurt, scrambled eggs, maybe even some raw meat, and freeze it, let him work at that for a while. Also jolly balls are something a lot of GSD love for their dogs, very durable. They sell them at Tractor Supply, they are made for horses I believe, but well we need stuff that durable. Our puppy has a wobble wag giggle or something like that, it's this little ball that rolls around and makes weird noise. He loves it. But giving himself else to distract him that takes his mind OFF those cardboard boxes would be best. You don't want him to completely destroy one box, and then be like yay, dad put more toys for me over there, just in the carport, let me go get them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Each dog I've had is different. The OP says this one is different than his previous ones. He's right. It sounds like this one has more drive and demands more entertainment. 

I have one dog that is a paper ripper. And she loves to destroy cardboard. These activities, however, are supervised. She also likes to rip up toys. A towel will do. 

There's a chance that your boxes have scent from your hands on them and that may be what attracts your dog. The youngster in my house had a thing for zippers. Likely because they were a part of the garment that I had touched a lot. I do not like replacing zippers. Seemingly, now the fashion designer/critic phase has passed.

Another thought: Your previous dogs have worked OK as outside 24/7. This one may need more. A crate in the house is a great thing to have.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> Another thought: Your previous dogs have worked OK as outside 24/7. This one may need more. A crate in the house is a great thing to have.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


OP, since this is a different kind of dog, change things up. Try it inside for a change -- experience how different the bond is when they live with you, sleep next to you, and are part of your daily routine from the moment you wake. Their genetics tell them to be with their people, and when that gets satisfied, they're a whole other level of wonderful. It's pretty stinking awesome how they bond when they get to live this way -- and I know several former outside-dog people who tried it and never looked back. They are SO glad they gave it a shot, and saw what they'd been missing.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mr98z71 said:


> That may just be what I have to do, I was kind of hoping I could train him not to go in there as I find it rather insulting that he is doing this behind my back.


Be sneakier than the dog.... remote cameras and other surveillance equipment is cheap this day and age.

I trained my current dog on extended down stays as well as leave it commands by observing the dog without the dog knowing it....I did this in numerous ways.....sometimes just as simple as watching the dog from outside the house through a screened window...and the moment the dog made an advance on a leave it item in the room with the dog....she heard my "voice". Did the same procedure from inside the house if she was outside.

The extended down stays without me being visible but yet verbally correcting her the moment she budged seemed to have some real impact on her. I almost think during that training phase she was convinced I was forever watching her regardless of not being visible to her. Consistency and timing seemed crucial in making the impact. As silly as it might sound, I also took the direction of the wind into consideration so as never to be upwind of her, giving her a clue to my proximity.

Or I suppose you could take an obvious shortcut and put an invisible fence around the perimeter of the car port..........


SuperG


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> Each dog I've had is different. The OP says this one is different than his previous ones. He's right. It sounds like this one has more drive and demands more entertainment.
> 
> *I have one dog that is a paper ripper. And she loves to destroy cardboard.* These activities, however, are supervised. She also likes to rip up toys. A towel will do.
> 
> ...


 Yup. I call Shadow the Queen of Recycling! She is never happier then when mutilating cardboard boxes. Never had another dog do this. I have channeled it. I allow her to break down empty boxes and in exchange she leaves the full ones alone. Win win.


----------



## Mr98z71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Magwart said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> OP, since this is a different kind of dog, change things up. Try it inside for a change -- experience how different the bond is when they live with you, sleep next to you, and are part of your daily routine from the moment you wake. Their genetics tell them to be with their people, and when that gets satisfied, they're a whole other level of wonderful. It's pretty stinking awesome how they bond when they get to live this way -- and I know several former outside-dog people who tried it and never looked back. They are SO glad they gave it a shot, and saw what they'd been missing.


My house is 400 SQ-FT, no room for my family never mind a Dog in the house, My yard is 80x150, he has more freedom outside.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

400 sq ft is a 20' X 20' room.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My doggy has no real preference for the amount of square footage.....just a preference for being by my side.....just the way I like it


SuperG


----------

